# Can I leave the plow on my Ford F250 all winter?



## jimbowilly (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi,
Is it true I shouldn't keep my snow plow attached to my Ford F250 all winter?
Seems like F250's are built tough enough to carry the weight of the plow without causing any problems? 
Thanks
Jimbo


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

My RTII Boss is a pain in the wiener to get on. Once it's on, it's on for the season. I don't take it off unless the truck needs to go to the mechanic. Last spring we didn't even take it off the truck, but, the truck sat all summer.

No reason it can't. Do you have another rig to drive instead?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

jimbowilly;2097009 said:


> Hi,
> Is it true I shouldn't keep my snow plow attached to my Ford F250 all winter?
> Seems like F250's are built tough enough to carry the weight of the plow without causing any problems?
> Thanks
> Jimbo


Two of our 3 trucks sit unless it's snowing or salting but the one I drive has a plow on all the time unless there's going to be several days in a row with zero chance of snow.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Our trucks the blades stay on, but they are snow only trucks. If your going to drive 100s of miles a day I wouldnt recommend it, but other wise you should be fine. We use to take blades off for salt runs only, but it only takes getting burnt once not having your blade with you and we put a stop to that


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Unless there's snow in the forecast after a storm the plow comes off.
Why deal with the hassle of having the plow on when it come to parking. 
A 3/4 or 1t pick up can handle the weight but the weight will fatigue chassis components sooner.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

jimbowilly;2097009 said:


> Hi,
> Is it true I shouldn't keep my snow plow attached to my Ford F250 all winter?
> Seems like F250's are built tough enough to carry the weight of the plow without causing any problems?
> Thanks
> Jimbo


You can do whatever you want.
take it off after every use, leave it on all winter long if you choose.

on a dally driver unless you live in the Snowbelt it could be a good idea to take it off, its easier on your furd tough:laughing: truck and the tires.

or just leave it on a dedicated plow truck.

choices......

but then some states have laws that say something like it has to be removed 24hrs after the snow event. if its going to be driven on the public streets.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

jimbowilly;2097009 said:


> Hi,
> Is it true I shouldn't keep my snow plow attached to my Ford F250 all winter?
> Seems like F250's are built tough enough to carry the weight of the plow without causing any problems?
> Thanks
> Jimbo


A lot of good info here. NO mention of year of truck, where you live, what blade, or even if it's a daily driver.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Newer ones no problem, older ones I wouldn't.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

As others have already said, you can do either. If you want my 2 cents, think about this. Most plows add 500-800 pounds hung out well past the front axle. (Think lever arm.) So that's a significant extra load on things like springs, shocks, ball joints, tie rod ends, etc. That's also a significant extra load on your engine, transmission, transfer case, axles, etc. And finally, I don't know about you, but I kind of hate maneuvering in normal traffic (or parking lots) with that huge can opener hung off the front of my truck.

So my advice would be that if you don't drive the truck much, leave it on. If you do drive it often, you'll be money ahead to take it off - even if your truck is "Ford Tough."


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

jimbowilly;2097009 said:


> Hi,
> Is it true I shouldn't keep my snow plow attached to my Ford F250 all winter?
> Seems like F250's are built tough enough to carry the weight of the plow without causing any problems?
> Thanks
> Jimbo


Jimbo, Not sure where you live, but due to 700lbs.+ hanging off your
front end all season will cause wear/tear. Not to mention the gas cost,
but here in some parts of MA. $1.85/gal. 4years ago was $4.10gal.

Good Luck w\ your choice??


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Where are you located? What plow, year truck, how many miles a day is the truck driven? And in a pinch, does the wife ever drive it?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Randall Ave;2097250 said:


> Where are you located? What plow, year truck, how many miles a day is the truck driven? And in a pinch, does the wife ever drive it?


How often/far you drive on a daily basis is probably the biggest factor. Whenever parked make sure its down and you should be ok


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Randall Ave;2097250 said:


> Where are you located? What plow, year truck, how many miles a day is the truck driven? And in a pinch, does the wife ever drive it?


I smell a troll. All that stuff left out and he hasn't been back.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Some guys around here put it on during cutting season in Sept and take it off in Apr.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I keep ours on all winter. The only time they will get removed is if they are needed to be driven on the expressway for any length of time. Both trucks are dedicated plow / towing vehicles, and rarely do I tow in the winter. The wifes Impala gets much better mileage than the Tahoe and SD.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

we take the plows off our 3 trucks after each storm, 1 being my daily driver and 1 being my fathers. even tho the f450 sits most of the time we try to drive it sometimes to keep it running. I see people everyday with plows on their daily drivers and I just roll my eyes at them, either its old or newer trucks I never seen the point of driving around with a plow on, especially when we haven't had any snow. we don't even have the plows on during salting events.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Randall Ave;2097250 said:


> And in a pinch, does the wife ever drive it?


That is the most important thing. That is how a few years ago I purchased a nicely crushed trash can with the windshield washer fluid thing from the local Petro station... :angry:


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

I take my plow off when all is clear, and I never travel over 20 miles with it. 
Why punish the front end when you don't have to, especially when taking it off takes about 10 seconds?
I have a fisher, and the removal and reattachment is as easy as it gets. 
JMO.


----------



## A Hero Lawn Care (Mar 29, 2016)

Ahhh.. Thanks for the reassurance. I Rent a couple rv spaces during the spring-fall for my landscaping equipment, but I take it all to my uncles farm to cut costs while Im not selling work. But the apartment complex wont rent me a garage so I dont have a place to put the plow. So I park near some rock beds drop the plow and dont take it off unless I have to. I was getting worried. When I first had it installed I didnt notice it squatting too bad, but lately my ocd made me freak out a little. Ive got the f250 with 5200lb coils. Definitely upgrading after the season, 7000lb? Anyone want to point me to some solid 05 f250 psd threads?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

You should upgrade the front springs (I think 6,000 is the max); I did that on my 2006 F350 years ago and it really helps. Not very expensive.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Even with the upgrades on the front end I would still take your plow off when all is clear, It's not just you don't need the wear you are much safer without it. It's a piece of cake to put the plow back on and a one man job. The only plows I leave on are the trucks are only used for plowing.


----------



## A Hero Lawn Care (Mar 29, 2016)

FredG said:


> Even with the upgrades on the front end I would still take your plow off when all is clear, It's not just you don't need the wear you are much safer without it. It's a piece of cake to put the plow back on and a one man job. The only plows I leave on are the trucks are only used for plowing.


I wish I had a place to keep it. This apartment complex doesnt have assigned parking and Ive been on the waiting list for a garage since we moved in. Ha I dont normally drive it if Im not working tho. I hope to have a house in a couple years tho.


----------



## A Hero Lawn Care (Mar 29, 2016)

seville009 said:


> You should upgrade the front springs (I think 6,000 is the max); I did that on my 2006 F350 years ago and it really helps. Not very expensive.


Yessir. I cant remember where I read (on a forum) for the 7000lb springs, but I know your right because the factory snow plow package from ford were 6000lb springs. Just gives me another reason to beef up the truck thoThumbs Up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

A Hero Lawn Care said:


> I wish I had a place to keep it. This apartment complex doesnt have assigned parking and Ive been on the waiting list for a garage since we moved in. Ha I dont normally drive it if Im not working tho. I hope to have a house in a couple years tho.


Rent a storage unit to store the plow,etc.... Pull up drop the plow on dolly's and roll it in.


----------



## A Hero Lawn Care (Mar 29, 2016)

BUFF said:


> Rent a storage unit to store the plow,etc.... Pull up drop the plow on dolly's and roll it in.


Hey Buff thanks for the reply. Hope your season has treated you wellpayup I normally have a a few spots rented out but I try cutting cost dec-feb to save a couple hunded dollars. You think my cheapo ways will cost me more in the long run? (Wear the front end out)
I already plan on doing ball joints yearly :laugh:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Season has been slow, had 4 storms that had to plow with the best one a week ago. I haven't take the plow off since the 1st storm but the pickup sits inside my shop while I drive my other pickup.


----------



## A Hero Lawn Care (Mar 29, 2016)

Yup, Im considering another f250. That way I have a back up truck and have something I can just drive around town. Probably a gasser with the same size specs but another not another psd.. BC... Well lets just say, Id need deeper pockets haha. Dont get me wrong though, I love the power on that truck. It eats the snow up no problem. 

Only 4 events here as well, but we normally have decent spring snows


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I used to have a Snoway on a 99 Expedition, just personal use. I would leave it on most of the time because the plug connections always seemed fragile to me and I was worried about them breaking if I took them off and on too much. 

I've got a Western MVP on an F350 now and it's very easy to put the plow on and off. 

There's a landscaping company nearby that puts their plows on Oct 1 and doesn't take them off until May. I've seen them pulling their landscape trailers in Oct in 70 degree temps with no snow inthe forecast.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

A Hero Lawn Care said:


> I wish I had a place to keep it. This apartment complex doesnt have assigned parking and Ive been on the waiting list for a garage since we moved in. Ha I dont normally drive it if Im not working tho. I hope to have a house in a couple years tho.


Well if you don't have a place to store the plow leave it on, You said you don't drive it much when not working. When you get your garage start taking it off, It won't kill the truck it's just a good habit to take it off because it's so easy, Lots of guys leave them on all winter. Don't sweat it, The upgrades will help it out tho. Use your tow haul in town it will save you a little brake... Good Luck


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

My truck is not my daily driver so my 8' Boss SuperDuty stays on the truck mostly all winter unless truck goes in for service. Besides my Camry gets better mileage than the Hemi any day.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

seville009 said:


> I used to have a Snoway on a 99 Expedition, just personal use. I would leave it on most of the time because the plug connections always seemed fragile to me and I was worried about them breaking if I took them off and on too much.
> 
> I've got a Western MVP on an F350 now and it's very easy to put the plow on and off.
> 
> There's a landscaping company nearby that puts their plows on Oct 1 and doesn't take them off until May. I've seen them pulling their landscape trailers in Oct in 70 degree temps with no snow inthe forecast.


There is a sewer and water company near me that uses their plows in the middle of the summer to scrape the roads when they load to mobilize.

Talk about weird when you see a f550 with a plow on and it is 90 degrees outside...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> There is a sewer and water company near me that uses their plows in the middle of the summer to scrape the roads when they load to mobilize.
> 
> Talk about weird when you see a f550 with a plow on and it is 90 degrees outside...


It's pretty common to see CDOT and the NPS in the mtn's use plows diring the summer months to remove rocks/gravel that washes on the road after a turd floater.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> It's pretty common to see CDOT and the NPS in the mtn's use plows diring the summer months to remove rocks/gravel that washes on the road after a turd floater.


Turd floater..lmao


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> Turd floater..lmao


They are.....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> They are.....


I'm sure it happens, That expression is not used here and is funny to me. lol


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> I'm sure it happens, That expression is not used here and is funny to me. lol


This should give an idea, keep in mind we just let in happen and don't actually place them in a ditch....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> Turd floater..lmao


Not enought fibre.


----------



## Arrowbrook 99 (Mar 16, 2017)

Reading all these posts I'd say most everyone is in the same page.i can't see any benefit on leaving your plow on. If there is no snow in the forecast take it off. It only takes a few minutes and you'll save on gas and unnecessary stress on your front end. Also mentioned trucks are hard enough to park. I'm always that guy far away from everyone else.


----------



## Miguel Sanchez (Oct 20, 2015)

You guys must have amazing technique. My plow is a two man job. Need a jack to raise the receiver to accept the prongs on the truck.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Miguel Sanchez said:


> You guys must have amazing technique. My plow is a two man job. Need a jack to raise the receiver to accept the prongs on the truck.


What kind of plow(s) do you have?

My Fisher MM2's (SD and Xtreme V) go on and come off in less then a minute, couldn't be any easier. Doesn't make any sense to leave them on if not being used when they're that easy.

YMMV, NYH1.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Western ultra mount off on and very easily . No technique needed just drive in straight hook up and go.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Miguel Sanchez said:


> You guys must have amazing technique. My plow is a two man job. Need a jack to raise the receiver to accept the prongs on the truck.


Miguel, not sure what plow u have. But if it takes 2 men and a dog to mount /dismount your plow that's a problem. Adjust your plow kick stand up/ down/ make sure u have the correct mount/plow, for that truck ?


----------

